# 50 Caliber Tooth Pick Holders



## rd_ab_penman

Turned using Birdseye Maple.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with super fine steel wool and applied 6 coats of MINWAX Oil Modified Water Based Polyurethane.

Got to like this stuff as it dries hard within 1-2 hours compared to the Oil Based with takes 4 hours to dry hard.
Also the Water Based dose not jell in the can after a time exposed to air like the Oil Based.

Les


----------



## LouCee

Now that is a cool idea! They look great, very nice work!


----------



## KnB Polymers

Wow, fantastic idea! Did you come up with that?


----------



## bobjackson

Les, as usual, a great job. Outside the box, but great.


----------



## skeenum

Another great post Les. You continue to amaze and inspire with your work.


----------



## wiset1

Really great idea and the execution of the design looks flawless!  I bet you could sell these along with the 50 cal pens as a set and make a killing.


----------



## Ruby pen turning

Very unique idea.


----------



## rd_ab_penman

KnB Polymers said:


> Wow, fantastic idea! Did you come up with that?



Been making tooth pick holders out of actual rifle cartridges for some time now, so I thought why not......

Les


----------



## Wildman

I like to hollow out projectile too when make those. 

Yours looks nice.


----------



## SDB777

Cool idea, but where did all the 'eyes' in the "Birdseye Maple" go?



Finish is top notch too.....








Scott (it's just Maple now?) B


----------



## BobBurt

Nice job Les


----------



## nava1uni

They look very nice.  I like how they look.


----------



## markgum

Great idea.  Looks perfect.


----------



## navycop

Looking good. How do you get the toothpicks out?


----------



## fernhills

Neat


----------



## dexter0606

Neat idea Les
I saw someone on another forum using a similar idea for a pen, rather than using brass cartridges.
Neat


----------



## W.Y.

Awesome  work as usual Les. 

Thanks for all the info on another site about that new finish you are using.


----------



## Mark

I missed them.  :frown:
Seems the pix are gone.


----------



## dexter0606

Mark said:


> I missed them. :frown:
> Seems the pix are gone.


 
Maybe they've become proprietary :biggrin:. It was kinda neat though


----------



## GrantH

I don't see them either


----------



## PTsideshow

It was great looking, I mentioned it in a home shop forum in a discussion on the 50 cal pen kits. And a member from down under said that a Les from Red Deer, had posted them on a wood working forum there. So it probably is a little late in the game for the  proprietary/copyright thing. As they are very well known on the net Or it could be the bandwidth on his bucket  account is maxed out this month!

 The guy form Aus said that he had made one for a co worker, who forgot and had it in his pocket when going thru the UAE airport(Untied Arab Emirates). He had to spend the night in a cell till they sorted it out.


:clown:


----------



## LeeR

Hey, the suspense is killing me!  

How about a link to another place that pictures are posted, if it still exists?


----------



## Snowbeast

Not sure if I'm supposed to do this or not but here's the pic I saved in my "I wanna try that someday" file.


----------



## LeeR

Snowbeast said:


> Not sure if I'm supposed to do this or not but here's the pic I saved in my "I wanna try that someday" file.


 
Much appreciated, now I can get some rest ...


----------



## GaryMGg

Les,
Can you provide the general dimensions for the toothpick holder.
I'd like to copy your idea for a gift to my future son-in-law IF you don't mind.

Also, I found Paul Sherman's 50 Cal. tutorial for pens; I can probably pull dimensions from there and the 'net.

Thank you
Gary


----------



## triw51

I get a message you deleted the pictures.  How do I get to see your work?


----------

